# Are you tempted?



## wildmaven (Oct 10, 2007)

The orders from the photo shoots I did last weekend are starting to come in, and I'm amazed at which photos the parents choose. Are you ever tempted to say, "why'd you pick that one?! Number 3 is soooo much nicer!"  Part of me wants to print my favorite one anyway and include it for free, but then the business woman in me stops me, LOL.

One woman from my "free 8x10" session wanted to know if she could get a free 8x10 of each child. Um....no.... :er:


----------



## D40 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ya I find that to be the case some times. As the photographer you see what is a "Good" shot but the person buying the photo does not know much about photography and just sees a nice picture, even though there may be a lot about it that bothers you


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Oct 10, 2007)

I took some photo's for my neighber and was dumbfounded at the photo's she chose. I also told her I would convert to B&W if she liked, she had me convert 4. But then when I went to her house she had decided to convert the rest herself and put them all in one big multiple frame. They looked so bad...but I didn't to diss her efferts. Plus two people who saw them want to do sessions with me for their Christmas portraits.


----------



## WDodd (Oct 10, 2007)

I find myself doing this often. People like certain aspects about a picture but overall it isn't the best but it sells anyways.

I often find myself critiquing pictures on people's walls nowadays (to myself of course). Its disturbing.


----------



## emogirl (Oct 10, 2007)

OHHHH yes...it always bugs me!!  They arent looking at it from an artistic standpoint.....they see the person's personality in the photo they choose!  Its wonderful when you get the art & the personality in the same photo...but it doesnt happen on every shot.

After many years of weddings, I have learned to include some pictures in albums that dont necessarily 'make the grade' as far as photography is concerned and it always pays off....there will be something there that somebody wants!!!!  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!!


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 10, 2007)

This actually helped me a lot just now.  I have realized that it's true.  A lot of people like the photos I would normally throw away.

Weird...

Well....oh well.  I'll start keeping more in case people want em.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 10, 2007)

Keep in mind that a parent might see a particular familiar look on a child's face or a glint of something in their eye that you'd never notice that makes them smile, even if it's not the best picture it "looks like" their child so they like it the best.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 11, 2007)

In my experience, this happens a lot!  I think its because as a photographer, you can see the entire photo - the composition, the DOF, the contrast - everything that makes a great photo . . . However, when the client looks at a photo - especially if they are in it, all they see is themselves (in my experience).  If they don't think they look good (or their loved ones look good), it doesn't matter how great your composition is - they won't think twice about buying it.  If they look great in a photo, even if you HATE the photo, they'll think it's great!


----------



## JIP (Oct 11, 2007)

~Stella~ said:


> Keep in mind that a parent might see a particular familiar look on a child's face or a glint of something in their eye that you'd never notice that makes them smile, even if it's not the best picture it "looks like" their child so they like it the best.


Reding this thread this was exactly the response I was going to give until you beat me to it.  But as far as "free" prints just to show them wich one you like that seems a little crazy to me unless mabye you are shooting a friend or something.  When was the last time you place an order with someone like B+H and they put in an extra lens that the person taking your order thought was more appropriate for you or they liked better.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 11, 2007)

JIP said:


> When was the last time you place an order with someone like B+H and they put in an extra lens that the person taking your order thought was more appropriate for you or they liked better.


 
Hahhahahahaha!! :lmao: Good point!


----------



## DHammer (Oct 12, 2007)

I have learned that when I do sports tournaments to apply my editorial opinion of a good picture to what I upload. I just edit from a technical aspect. I have uploaded 4000 shots from a weekend softball tournament and scratched my head for a month watching orders come in asking that same why question. But I have also looked at pictures of my daughter playing and loved the 'not the best shots'. Emotional attatchment is a strong selling urge more impulsive than any other.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 12, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> A lot of people like the photos I would normally throw away.



I do....  throw them away....  before I show them.

There are usually one or two shots in a session that are MY favorites, but I don't show anything that I wouldn't want "out there."

-Pete


----------



## Efergoh (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't toss any photos from shoots before I show the client (with the exceptions on those with technical issues such as focus). What I hate, the client may love, so I show them everything.

I do sort them, and put my favs on top. More often than not, I will sell a photo that I would have tossed, so I've come to the conclusion that tossing photos before showing them is roughly akin to throwing away money.

The photo is going on their wall, not mine. They have to love it, not me.


----------



## bellacat (Oct 12, 2007)

not to long ago I shot some photos at a picnic and didn't show some of them as they were not up to par IMHO. One of the persons there wanted to know how her photos came out and I said they didn't come out that great IMO so I didn't share them publicly with the group online. Well after looking at them all she ended up ordering several prints becuase it reminded her of her one on one time with one of her children which is something she rarely gets. After that I have learned to show all the photos except for those that are technically bad because I never know if there is something there that I might think is trash but the client likes enough to want to buy a print.


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 12, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> One woman from my "free 8x10" session wanted to know if she could get a free 8x10 of each child. Um....no.... :er:



Sure, buy nine, get the tenth one free...


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 12, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> Sure, buy nine, get the tenth one free...


 
I like!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 13, 2007)

bellacat said:


> ...show all the photos except for those that are technically bad because I never know if there is something there that I might think is trash but the client likes enough to want to buy a print.



If I'm not proud of the image, I won't offer it.  I refuse to have anything on display in a client's home that I'm dissatisfied with...  for any price.


-Pete


----------



## jemmy (Oct 13, 2007)

*I do.... throw them away.... before I show them.

There are usually one or two shots in a session that are MY favorites, but I don't show anything that I wouldn't want "out there."

-Pete*

I'm with you Pete.  First I would throw in more of my 'average' shots but when clients would then order them, I would freak slightly.  Now clients are aware that they see between 20 & 30 of the best shots from their session... and I can rest assured that everything out there displaying my name is of a quality I am proud with! x
.......and call me crazy, but if I get a _*really great*_ order from a *really great* client, I will throw in a 'bonus image'.  From each session, I re-work an image with textures and other artsy stuff - practice for something that i am going to be offering for purchase soon... so if i have a few out there more people will see them, more people will hopefully like them, and then maybe they might just book their own session with me.... then i am a very happy chicky! x


----------



## Christina (Oct 20, 2007)

I had a wedding recently where i couldnt belive what pictures they chose for the engagment shot or the thank you card photo's.

i included one photo and they we're not even looking at the camera, but there were some details caught in that photo i felt the need to share.

when they picked i couldnt help myself, I had to ask are you sure " your eyes are not even facing my camera"


----------



## Holy Ghosted (Oct 22, 2007)

That can almost drive a person crazy


----------

